# Gar (fish) Cigar



## MesquiteMan (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is a CiGAR pen made from the scales and tail of a longnose gar.  One of my other interests is bowfishing and gar is one of the species that we frequently shoot.  My bowfishing mentor shot a small gar so I kept it and made a pen from it to give him as a token of my appreciation for his help!  The lower barrel is made from the skin/scales of the gar and the top is made from the tail.  I cured the skins myself and then cast them like snakeskin in Alumilite Water Clear resin.  Comments appreciated, good or bad!


----------



## leehljp (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks Fishy to me! [] Well done and great job! I would love to see one totally made from the tail. Something about that doesn't sound right but the tail sure looks interesting! Still can't say how much I like the tail without sounding like  . . .

The scale/skin part looks VERY good by itself too!


----------



## fiferb (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome! Both upper and lower barrel look great. I'm sure your mentor will love the pen.


----------



## Monty (Sep 23, 2007)

Great looking pen. I like it. I sure could have sold something like this at my show yesterday. Had several people ask me if I had anything for fishermen.


----------



## kirkfranks (Sep 23, 2007)

I really like the pattern on those scales.
Let Lee have the tail and send me the scales[8D]


----------



## Darley (Sep 23, 2007)

Curtis, that is a very nice pen, did you leave the scales on the skin or you remove them, how long did you let the skin to dry, I do Barramundi fish skin pen ( whith out scales )the skin is 0.032" thick and do not work with Alumilite or PPR,( goes translucide )but work with PR, what is the thickness of your fish skin?

again nice pen, what the top barrel made off?


----------



## RonRaymond (Sep 23, 2007)

That is a beautiful pen, Curtis!  Any advice on how to cure a fish skin?


----------



## doohboy24 (Sep 23, 2007)

Excellent job!!  maybe one day i can do a job just as well as this!!


----------



## Mudder (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice pen Curtis.

Are they any relation to a needlenose? The skin looks similar. Have you ever eaten a gar? Surprisingly they are not too bad. I've caught alligator and needlenose gar in Florida by casting a frayed piece of nylon. It's a little scary the first time you bring one of those monsters out of the water.

I'm sure that pen will become a treasured heirloom.


----------



## DKF (Sep 23, 2007)

You are definitely the master of casting "anything" in resin!  That is so very interesting!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 23, 2007)

What you did is excellent. I'm sure your friend will appreciate. As a pen, though, the mixing of two different colors isn't attractive to me. Personal taste.


----------



## Rmartin (Sep 23, 2007)

That's incredible.

Like the others, I would like to know more about how you cut and curred the fish scales.

Rmartin


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 23, 2007)

Really cool looking Cigar Curtis. I do like how those scales look.


----------



## johncrane (Sep 23, 2007)

Top looking pen Curtis as always.[]


----------



## rcarman (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice.  Outstanding creativity.


----------



## mishadude (Sep 23, 2007)

That's a nifty one...


----------



## broitblat (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, Curtis, there you go again... []

Great looking pen!

  -Barry


----------



## Johnathan (Sep 23, 2007)

very different, you could have some major conversations with this pen.


----------



## Fred (Sep 23, 2007)

Very interesting pen. I like the use of the fish material and you have done and excellent job! Great work! []


----------



## papaturner (Sep 23, 2007)

I`m a devout wood person but the is one cool pen, you did a fine job.


Perry


----------



## JDPens (Sep 23, 2007)

The pen looks awesome, nice job!


----------



## Shane (Sep 23, 2007)

Fantastic ... Your mentor will love it!


----------



## CSue (Sep 23, 2007)

How VERY Nice!  [8D]

Curtis, how DO you cure the fish skin/scales.  My nephew is a pro fisherman (so is his wife.)  I'd love to know the secret.


----------



## csb333 (Sep 23, 2007)

Always on the cutting edge!! I really like the barrel (scales) best. - Chris


----------



## underdog (Sep 23, 2007)

This is a remarkable pen, and your mentor should be pleased with it. 

I think I like the scales the best, but I'd like to see a couple that are solid tail and solid skin.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 24, 2007)

It's very impressive.  I agree I like the tail portion the best.  Those gar fish are pretty crazy.  Next you need to figure out how to cast the end of it's mouth with the teeth intact!


----------



## Ligget (Sep 24, 2007)

Lovely idea, very unique! 
The tail portion is excellent in pattern, my favourite part! []


----------



## tishtigger (Sep 30, 2007)

I to would also like to know how you cured the fish I would like to do rainbow trout or steel head I've been looking into it joined a taxidermy web site still cant determine the best way[]


----------

